# Nascar Nationwide Series slot car commercial.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone catch this commercial yet? It shows what looks to be a 1/32 track with the cars running in two lines.
I caught it last night on ESPN.


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Saw it last night. This could be a way to get our little hobby out in front of a huge audience. Great tie together.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

Any links where we can view it?


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

AcesFull said:


> Any links where we can view it?


None yet. But here's a great Mazda commercial to look at until some one locates it.

http://slotcarnews.blogspot.com/2006/09/wild-child-slot-commercial-mazda.html

Or this cool music video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFD1Fa8_wNU


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Saw it yesterday, appeared to be digital cars but the pace car was in a lane of it's own, there was no lane changes shown. The track appeared to be routed. Very nice commercial.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

considering the popularity of NASCAR, I'm surprised no one has some with a slotless 1/32 system.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

That music video is veerrrrry cool...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Coolest commercial going!!! RM


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I did a double take and a warm fuzy feeling came over me. Then I thought, Too bad they aren't HO. I guess it is just my "small" thinking. Cool all the way.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like the track is for sale.

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/tag/578579728.html


----------

